# Hello from Plzen, Czech Republic!



## CzechRich

Hello from Plzen, Czech Republic!

I'm a British guy living here with my Czech wife, about 50 miles west of Prague.

Plzen or Pilsen is the town where Pilsner Urquell Lager is brewed.

Hoping to start a detailing business out here soon, although Czechs dont take much care of their cars! People dont wash them often, and when they do its with a broom or scrubbing brush, so lots of deep scratches and swirls around...

There are some nice cars around, plenty of Mercs and BMWs, some Porsches and Ferraris, there is plenty of money around and the old Skodas and Trabants are getting scrapped.

I've got a 2001 E46 320d Touring myself and a 98 Fiesta 1.25 Zetec. Hope to have some pics up of those soon.

Cau.

Rich


----------



## sedma

Ahoj, dens jsem se registroval-)) Já žiju stále v čechách, ale chystám se rozjet firmu v ČB. Mohli by jsem si vyměˇovat zkušenosti. Co ty na to?


----------



## mathyas

Já jsem z ČR a aktivně se věnuji Detailingu. Jestli stojíš o výměnu zkušeností tak s tím nemá vůbec žádnej problém. Ba naopak, budu rád když se česká komunita Detailerů rozšíří.


----------



## douby

ahoj,
jsem z Olomouce a rád meju svá auta. Detailingu se věnuji relativně krátce a uvítám každou radu.


Hi,
i'm from Olomouc(in CZ) and i like washing my cars. I'm relatively new to detailing so i accept any tips and tricks about it.

Martin


----------



## WnemOne

Zdravim Vas, znesiete aj slovaka????


----------



## SBerlyn

Nice to see some Czech members here.

I'm English, so Hi 

S


----------



## silenec

Zdravim vsechny cechy a slovaky :wave:


----------



## leonclio

welcome aboard DW


----------



## silenec

Thank you


----------



## twoscoops

Welcome mate, future brother-in-law is from Prague....great country and loads of Skoda's!!!


----------



## TheDoc

Hi all,

I will have a trip to Prague in a few days.
Can anybody tell me if I can find cheap Meguiars or Chemical Guys Stuff in Prague?


----------



## Michi D.

Hi,

I think it´s too late for you, but next time you can try www.detailingshop.cz

Ahoj,
moje jméno je Michi. Jsem řidič kamionu co každý týden zaváží zboží do Anglie a zpět. Ve volných chvílich se věnuji detailngu, zatím jako hobby...najde se tu ještě nějaký čech?

Hi,
My name is Michi, live in Prague. I´m a lorry driver. I deliver goods from CZ to UK each week. Detailing is just my hobby, so can I find some friends in "detail" here?


----------



## tarbyonline

CzechRich said:


> Hello from Plzen, Czech Republic!
> 
> There are some nice cars around, plenty of Mercs and BMWs, some Porsches and Ferraris, there is plenty of money around and the old Skodas and Trabants are getting scrapped.


Noooooooo. My dream is to buy an old Skoda 1000MB and restore it!


----------



## DITech

Mozno by bolo fajn okrem nekonecneho zdravenia sa a predstavovania prejst aj trochu k veci. Zaujimalo by ma, ci uz niekto z Vas vyskusal Iron Gloss ale v podstate aj ostatne z novych produktov?


----------



## DannyDetail

Hello I´m from Czech republic too, I do part time detailing. 
I ´ve got websites here: www.lesteniaut.cz

I have to say that it´s very hard working for this kind of market as Czech republic is. All they care about is sale and they primary care only about price. They aren´t used to give better care to their cars and they think that if they pay 100czk for washing in car wash is more than enough. 
They don´t know detailing.


----------



## colarado red

Welcome


----------

